# Solved: Modem Error 777. Please Help!



## neo_tech (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi everyone,
am having problem with my modem for last 4 months due to which am unable to connect through my dialup account. whenever i dial my isps no. it gives that connecting tone and when after that tone it has to connect to the isp server it just stops there and stays idle...i have to w8 for around 40-45 seconds after which my modem gives the 'Error 777: The connection attempt failed because the modem or other connecting device on the remote computer is out of order.'

i have tried reinstalling the modem drivers(the default one given in windows that i have been using for last 15 years  ), tried dialing to different ISPs but no use, still the same problem.

My modem specifications:
D-Link DFM-560ES 56000bps Data/Fax/Voice (External, through COM1)

it would be very nice if anyone of u could please help me out.
Thanks


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

http://www.modemsite.com/56k/duns777.asp


----------



## qldit (Mar 18, 2005)

G'day Kiwiguy, how on earth did you find that gem of information??
It certainly is good oil.
Yes neo what I usually find with these kinds of problems is that some obscure thing happens and you might have reinstalled the modem. (multiple times)
If that has happened entering the control panel > systerm > device manager, and having a look at the modem to ensure there is only one listed and showing that it indicates the device is working properly. Then have a look in control panel > system > modems applet and there should be something in that applet along the lines of diagnostics.
If things don't look correct delete all the modem items in the device manager and rebooting should go through the found new hardware thing and reinstall the driver. 
Usually you can bumble your way through these things and suddenly they work again.
That 777 info certainly is interesting.
Cheers, qldit


----------



## neo_tech (Apr 4, 2005)

thanks for ur advices, but the sad thing is that i have already been to that page given by kiwiguy, yet not working. 

also tried all that told by qldit. but nope!

any more suggestions guys ?


----------



## qldit (Mar 18, 2005)

G'day, Neo, If you try to connect to the ISP, do you get a dial tone and normal sounding handshake sound? Does the small TVs appear near the clock at all, or do you get disconnected before that point? 
Have you contacted your ISP for advice?
Cheers qldit


----------



## qldit (Mar 18, 2005)

G'day again Neo, this has all the symptoms of some problem with your ISP.
I would be trying a different ISP if yours cannot direct you toward a fix.
Cheers qldit.


----------



## neo_tech (Apr 4, 2005)

good news guys, atlast the problem is solved. i removed all the drivers from my pc and then again bootd it. after that i dled its official drivers from a site, installed them and TADA!! its up and working...so now no need to change the ISP  

thanks to both of u for ur support.


----------



## barnnyardd (Mar 16, 2003)

http://www.modemsite.com/56k/duns777.asp check this out if you have not already.


----------



## barnnyardd (Mar 16, 2003)

some how i missed the post by kiwi


----------



## neo_tech (Apr 4, 2005)

thanks m8 but my problem is now solved...read above


----------

